# Shimano Dura Ace vs. SRAM Red 22 which you would take?



## Wicked2006

*Shimano Dura Ace 9000 vs. SRAM Red 22 which you would take?*

So I ordered my Trek Emonda SL-8 last week and it won't be here until November. What group-set would you take if you had your choice? Both are so nice and very durable? I took the Dura Ace because I've always wanted it. It was so damn hard to say no to SRAM Red. I'm still in debate. If I ordered it with SRAM Red, it would be here next week. Dilemmas suck! At least I have a great ride on the way to me.


----------



## Trek_5200

I'd go with the Shimano because my past experience with the brand has always been good. Very dependable in my view. The braking and shifting on the new models only gets better. The other issue is if you've gotten used to a particular brands way of shifting, some prefer Campy, others Shimano, others SRAM, and that's just a personal preference issue in my book.


----------



## obed

Shimano here too...it is what I know and trust... enjoy when it gets here.


----------



## Wicked2006

Shimano makes great stuff. So does SRAM. Both have proven that. It was time for nice change for me. I'm excited about going with Shimano.


----------



## r1lee

I'm on 9070 right now, but I use to have 9000 and red22. Two very different groups IMO.

Red 22
- great feedback on rear downshifting, absolutely fantastic feeling. Up shifts was fine.
- for me even with that new yaw FD it was crappy. Maybe the best SRAM has ever done but still crappy vs 9000.

9000
- RD and FD downshift was effortless. Up shift was damn amazing, effortless and smooth as butter. I couldn't believe it took so little movement for it to shift. 
- feedback is where shimano lacks. Because the shifts are so smooth, quiet, buttery you don't get that tactile feeling.

I like both for different reasons. If I were building a weight weenie bike, then I would go SRAM. Other than that, I prefer 9000.


----------



## Alias530

I got my SL8 with Dura Ace. I've never ridden SRAM road components but comping from mountain biking, if SRAM road is anything like SRAM mountain, I made the right choice.


----------



## farva

you really need to try both because the hood shape & shifting feel of both groups is very different
. Personally I prefer sram for the shorter reach & more comfortable hoods (for my hands)
I also like the more raw shifting feel of sram over the very light mouse click detents of Shimano.
They are both excellent groups so it really comes down to what fit & feel you like


----------



## MMsRepBike

farva said:


> you really need to try both because the hood shape & shifting feel of both groups is very different
> . Personally I prefer sram for the shorter reach & more comfortable hoods (for my hands)
> I also like the more raw shifting feel of sram over the very light mouse click detents of Shimano.
> They are both excellent groups so it really comes down to what fit & feel you like


They both have fully adjustable reach. So isn't that a moot point?

The rest is valid. They feel different, they work different, and usually people prefer one over the other.


----------



## farva

I'm talking about the physical length of the shifters, not the lever reach adjustment. On shimano you'll reach further to rest your hands in the hood saddles than sram. Shorter reach bars can help mitigate the difference but it goes back to personal preference again


----------



## Wicked2006

Here's the deal for my Emonda SL-8. Today I hit up my LBS to check in on my order. No change. What's nuts is they have the bike I want with SRAM Red 22. So my question is what do I do? November is the time of the arrival of the DA equipped Emonda or change the order to SRAM Red 22 and have it here next week. This is so damn confusing. Please chime in with your opinions. Both group-sets are amazing. Either one I get I'll be very happy.


----------



## farva

Wicked2006 said:


> Here's the deal for my Emonda SL-8. Today I hit up my LBS to check in on my order. No change. What's nuts is they have the bike I want with SRAM Red 22. So my question is what do I do? November is the time of the arrival of the DA equipped Emonda or change the order to SRAM Red 22 and have it here next week. This is so damn confusing. Please chime in with your opinions. Both group-sets are amazing. Either one I get I'll be very happy.


Are you bike-less until it arrives? 
Above you said Shimano. 
Unless you are one of those guys who gets a new bike every year maybe you should wait so you have no regrets later. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Alias530

farva said:


> Are you bike-less until it arrives?
> Above you said Shimano.
> Unless you are one of those guys who gets a new bike every year maybe you should wait so you have no regrets later.
> Just my opinion.


Pretty much this. 

If you have something to ride in the mean time and/or don't get a new bike often, hold out for what you want.


----------



## Donn12

They won't switch group sets around? 
I started with SRAM, thought I loved it and then tried a bike with campy. I now really don't like the SRAM shifters at all


----------



## Wicked2006

I have a 2011 Cannondale SS with SRAM Force on it. Just bought a new set of wheels for it last October. Great wheels to. My SRAM Force works great. I've never had any issues with SRAM. It's been very durable and works like it should. I've ridden bikes with Shimano kits as well. I might just pull the trigger tomorrow and get me the SRAM Red 22. And it's a half pound lighter then the DA. I'll sleep on it.


----------



## Wicked2006

Here's the deal on my Trek Emonda SL-8. I sat down with my LBS owner and we discussed it. I also have to come to conclusion I'm going to go with SRAM Red 22. Let me explain why, first of all my entire riding experience has been with Campy and SRAM over the last 10 years. Plus the SRAM just looks better to me and I love the double tap. It's way easier to use and the ergonomics are pretty good. And it's available right now. Like the Emonda Dura Ace equipped wouldn't get to me until late November. Why wait I'll have my Trek Emonda next week? So that's where I'm ATM.


----------



## jmitro

In my experience, Red22 was horrible, gruff, extremely finicky to setup correctly, always under shifted or over shifted, frequently dragged and hesitated, and generally sucked.

Dura Ace 7800 was a much better group set. Now I have Ultegra Di2 11spd. It's a dream. I would never go back to SRAM (well, except the Speed Concept I'm buying already has SRAM red haha(


----------



## Trek_5200

I love the feel of my 6800 but now that I've experienced what might be a cable issue, I wouldn't mind finding a good quality 7800 set to upgrade my Trek.


----------



## Wicked2006

From my experience I haven't had a single issue with SRAM red22! It was so easy to dial in to. I rode SRAM Force the last 3 years without an issue as well. For the record I'm loving my new SRAM Red22. It shifts great for me.


----------



## damian75

Sram Red all the way, if you haven't set up a Yaw front derailleur before it can be a bit tricky but there really isn't much too it once you have done it once before. The only good thing I can say for shimano is dura ace holds its value well, I had a bike that came with 9000 and rode it for a week hated it and sold off the group and replaced with Red. I don't like the ergo with shimano it's such a bad design to use the brake lever to also shift, no one else does it and shimano abandoned it with di2. I have also always found that shimano stuff always needed more constant adjustment where the Sram was set it and forget it, once dialed in never had to adjust it till I re-cabled the bike. The front shifting is fantastic, fast reliable and no need to trim, I can run my full 11-26 cassette in 53 or 39 with no rub.


----------



## Upnorth

Look at it this way, why is SRAM sitting there and DA not??? That is your answer, if you want what everyone did not then go for it. Your first post stated you always wanted DA. Go with your gut and wait. The only complaint you see here and in most posts with complaints is no noticeable feedback when changing gears with Shimano. I don't know about you but I like the fact they change like butter on hot metal. Do you want clatter and noticeable noise. I don't need noise to identify the fact I've changed gears, I can tell by the cadence/feel. My DA Di2 does what I want at the push of a button every time. Enjoy your new bike whichever way you go. I love my SLR DA!


----------



## pacificaslim

I'm pretty sure he's already been enjoying it for almost a year now...


----------



## jeremy_s

pacificaslim said:


> I'm pretty sure he's already been enjoying it for almost a year now...



I laughed.


----------



## uscric

*Pros and Cons - Pick your Preference*

I've tried both and here we go

Shifting performance - Dura Ace edges here. It is super smooth and reliable.

Ergonomics - Red slight edge. The hoods have a better pistol grip feel. Dura ace seems to almost dip a little. Your palm does not protrude, but dips which accepts Red better.

Shifting feel - Really preference. Red, while not as smooth, has a more positive/hard click to the gear shifts while DA is more sensitive and requires more awareness and practice to the feel and necessary effort.

Quality - DA simply has a better build quality. SRAM design and graphics look great but hide a slightly less solid build quality. 


I prefer the


----------

